# Controlador programable de robots



## Carlos16 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que placa de control que se pueda programar es la mejor para el control de 2 motores de corriente continua, sensores IrDA y sensores de tacto?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 13, 2005)

Si apenas te inicias en la construcción de robots lo mejor es utilizar módulos prefabricados, de esta forma te enfocas mas el la programación del algoritmo de control.

Te recomiendo que utilices los módulos BASIC Stamp:

http://www.parallax.com/


----------

